#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Сострадание и жалость

## Won Soeng

Pavel предложил вынести в отдельную дискуссию обсуждение разницы между жалостью и состраданием. Приглашаю всех к обсуждению этого вопроса. 

У меня совершенно отчетливо не смешиваются понятия жалости и сострадания. Жалость - лишь подобие сострадания, жалость сопровождается бессилием что либо изменить, это личное страдание. 

Сострадание - конструктивно, это знание того как рождается страдание и как страдание устраняется.

Не следует путать страдания с причинами страданий и страдания с последствиями страданий. Убийство животных вызвано страданиями и омрачениями убивающих, причина же смертельных мучений не в способе прерывания жизни, а в привязанности к жизни.

----------


## Антон_НМ

Здравсвуйте BTR. 
На сколько я понимаю, сострадание более глубокое понятие чем жалость. Оно означает жалость к тому, кто страдает. 
Но человек может и не знать в чем истинный смысл сотрадания. 
По моему, главное это постоянное желание помочь. Если есть работа сознания будут и действия.

----------


## Pavel

> Жалость - лишь подобие сострадания, жалость сопровождается бессилием что либо изменить, это личное страдание. 
> 
> Сострадание - конструктивно, это знание того как рождается страдание и как страдание устраняется.


Я считаю, что:

Жалость - это внешнее эмоциональное проявление сопричастности страданию. Жалост может быть к себе или к окружающим, испытывающим страдание.

Страдание - это форма эмоционального восприятия происходящих событий, проявляющееся в негативных эмоциональных переживаниях. (См. жизнь с нелюбимым - страдание, утрата любимого - страдание...) Страдание способно возникать и в результате сопричастности к чужому страданию (См. сострадание).

Если бы страдание подразумевало  для его существования необходимость (обязательное условие) в нем конструктивного начала или знания о том, что есть путь для его устранения, то для всех тех, кому такой путь не ведом, страдание бы отсутствовало. Однако, следует отметить, что практика показывает, что ребенок громко орет и плачет, проявляя все признаки переносимого страдания, схватившись за оголенный провод, но ничего не зная о том, что можно освободиться от этого провода и избежать страдания. 

Если же под страдание подвести значение негатива к врожденной устремленности к благу, свойственной живым существам, то следовало бы отметить, что в этом случае отпадала бы необходимость отделять это понятие в Первую благородную, а весь путь избавления от страдания имел бы направленность избавления от жизни, где роль таких качеств как правильная речь или правильные средства к существованию лишь мешали бы этой цели.

----------


## Jamtso

Сострадание в буддийском смысле - это пожелание живым существам избавиться от страдания. 

Несмотря на бессилие что-либо предпринять в конкретной ситуации, вы все же можете испытывать сострадание - от всего сердца желать страдальцу избавиться от страданий. Это вовсе не сопливая жалость, а чувство, побуждающее вас заниматься практикой, чтобы самым эффективным образом избавлять от страдания

----------

Won Soeng (21.09.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если бы страдание подразумевало для его существования необходимость (обязательное условие) в нем конструктивного начала


Пожалуйста, Pavel, будьте внимательнее, прежде чем отвечать.
Не страдание, а сострадание, в отличие от жалости - конструктивно, не беспомощно. Страдание возникает от неведения привязанности, от неосознаваемого, безусловного действия привязанности, тяги.
Сострадание не возникает, если нет осознанности привязанностей и того, как привязанности порождают страдания. Без этого знания возникает лишь жалость, которая есть форма восприятия страдания, знания о том, в каком состоянии находится страдающий. Жалость вызывается лишь теми формами страдания, которые жалеющий испытал. 
Сострадание же обнаруживает страдание еще до того, как они приводят к мучительным последствиям, по причине того, что обнаруживает действие привязанностей и бессознательную тягу еще до того, как их последствия окажутся осознаны и будут порождены действия, сдерживающие, компенсирующие - то есть, собственно страдание.

----------


## Ersh

Мне кажется, что для того, чтобы разговор не был пустым жонглированием словами, нужно дать точное определение "состраданию" и "жалостью", удовлетворяющие все стороны. Иначе каждый волен вкладывать в эти понятия свой смысл, и обсуждение имеет потенциал развиваться вечно.

----------


## Поляков

Дзен мастер Ву Бонг:



> Мы часто говорим о сострадании и многие из нас хотят стать более сострадательными. Однако не всегда понимаем, что на самом деле  представляет собой сострадание. Сострадание – это не какая-то разновидность чувства. Просто жалеть кого-то или беспокоиться о ком-то – это не сострадание. Обеспокоенность тем, что кто-то голоден, не сделает его сытым. Сострадание значит – что ты делаешь из момента в момент? Если кто-то голоден, что ты должен делать?

----------

Won Soeng (21.09.2009)

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

ИМХО, жалость всегда содержит в себе элемент презрения, ощущения ложного превосходства над человеком (и не только над человеком), на основании того, что ему сейчас хуже, чем тебе. Выражаться оно может и через брезгливость и через "покровительственное" отношение к страдающему

----------


## Eugene G.

> Мне кажется, что для того, чтобы разговор не был пустым жонглированием словами, нужно дать точное определение "состраданию" и "жалостью", *удовлетворяющие все стороны*. Иначе каждый *волен вкладывать в эти понятия свой смысл*, _и обсуждение имеет потенциал развиваться вечно_.


Значения слов постоянно смещаются, в зависимости от того, кто их использует. Это смещение - отпечаток жизни использующего речь человека, то есть его личность. Ну так что - идем и читаем словарь русского языка до полного просветления?




> жалость всегда содержит в себе элемент презрения, ощущения ложного превосходства над человеком].


Вот и конкретный пример. Жалость получила прицепом чувство презрения+...

----------


## ullu

> ИМХО, жалость всегда содержит в себе элемент презрения, ощущения ложного превосходства над человеком (и не только над человеком), на основании того, что ему сейчас хуже, чем тебе. Выражаться оно может и через брезгливость и через "покровительственное" отношение к страдающему


ну это тоже перебор.
Лично у меня жалость не содержит элемента презрения и даже если я знаю что я сильнее в этот момент, то все равно это не повод для презрения. 
Совершенно не обязательно презирать кого-то когда жалеешь. Можно и без этого обойтись.
Имхо, жалость это когда сочувствуешь, это неравнодушие к несчатью другого человека, нежелание что бы с ним это происходило, желание что-то сделать для другого, быть чем-то полезным, отдать что-то от себя что бы этому человеку стало лучше.
Но в жалости нет мудрости, нет видения пустоты и от этого у человека, который жалеет , попутно возникают грусть, печаль, боль и даже отчаяние при виде страданий других.
Я видела людей который чувствуя жалость к другим желали что лучше бы это страдание произошло с ними . Какое ж тут презрение?

----------


## Arseniy

> Лично у меня жалость не содержит элемента презрения и даже если я знаю что я сильнее в этот момент, то все равно это не повод для презрения.


По моему, жалость - это как раз и есть взгляд сверху вниз, на того, которого жалеешь.

----------


## ullu

Имхо, это субъективно.
Уровни это добавка к жалости, не её свойство.
Свойство жалости, имхо, открытость к восприятию чужого страдания как своего собственного.
А дальше в каждой отдельно взятой личности это реализуется по разному.
У кого-то получается взгляд сверху вниз, у кого-то желание заменить себя на других, у кого-то вообще возникает злость на объект жалости и желание его уничтожить.

----------


## Ersh

> Значения слов постоянно смещаются, в зависимости от того, кто их использует. Это смещение - отпечаток жизни использующего речь человека, то есть его личность. Ну так что - идем и читаем словарь русского языка до полного просветления?


Словари существуют хотя бы для того, чтобы дать людям общее понимание о словах и терминах, которые они используют.
А для полного просветления существуют соответствующие практики.
Не стоит смешивать два этих понятия.

----------


## Eugene G.

> Но в жалости нет *мудрости*, нет *видения пустоты*


Если здесь предположить наличие у сострадания подобных качеств, то тут явно отпечаток буддизма. А если бы фраза звучала так "Жалость - чувство, сродни любви", то можно было бы предположить в говорящем Мать Терезу. 
Мне кажется что познание определений происходит тогда, когда мы что-то испытываем. В таком случае к каждому состоянию может быть множество подходов - предыдущих состояний, после которых наступало _это_. И также есть множество последующих состояний (которые определяются суммой предыдущих состояний, "по инерции"). Все три составляют тот паттерн в который окрашивается понятие. Само же понятие абсолютно нейтрально и означает только _состояние сознания_. Если убрать связки между понятиями - то есть шанс освободиться от инерции...

----------


## Поляков

> обсуждение разницы между жалостью и состраданием.


Имхо, все просто. Жалость - это одно из состояний ума, которых бесконечное множество. От нее никому ни тепло, ни холодно. Это когда человек сам с собой о чем-то говорит.  :Smilie:  Сострадание - ативное. Когда кто-то голоден - накорми его, когда кто-то хочет пить - дай воды.

----------

Won Soeng (21.09.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

В жалости нет главного, что есть в сострадании - понимания того, что причина страдания в привязанности, а не в обстоятельствах, в которых привязанности приводят к страданиям.

Жалость - это распознавание того, что человек находится в ситуации, в которой он не хотел бы находиться. 

Сострадание - это распознавание того, что в этой ситуации человек борется сам с собой, непринимая ситуацию, мучаясь. 

Поэтому пожалеть убийцу может его мать, но не жертва и не судья. Жалость - субъективна, зависима от совпадения привязанностей и страданий, от ощущения собственной ответственности за обстоятельства в жизни другого человека.

Сострадать же убийце может тот, кто понимает, что наказание убийцы не является мучением убийцы, что страдание убийцы определяет его взгляды, его восприятие мира и его действия в этом мире, его отношение к себе и к другим существам. 

Жалость вызывает желание облегчить мучения, изменить обстоятельства, изменить мир вокруг страдающего, создать условия, в которых привязанности страдающего не приводят к страданиям.

Сострадание устремляет к помощи в изменении взглядов, в изменении восприятия мира, в устранении зависимости от привязанностей, в устранении зависимости от обстоятельств

----------

Helioz (10.05.2012), Тала (14.01.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Имхо, все просто. ... Когда кто-то голоден - накорми его, когда кто-то хочет пить - дай воды.


Да, на таких примерах - это верно и просто. Можно не обладать состраданием, чтобы так поступать, достаточно жалости.

Когда кто-то охвачен гневом - то что? 
Когда кто-то захвачен ревностью - что делать? 
Когда кто-то подавлен горем - как помочь? 
Когда кто-то мучается завистью - какое правильное действие?

----------


## Eugene G.

Что испытывают те, кто ест мясо и носит одежду и обувь из кожи - жалость или сострадание?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что испытывают те, кто ест мясо и носит одежду и обувь из кожи - жалость или сострадание?


Те, кто ест мясо - испытывают привязанность к вкусу и сытности мяса. Те кто носит одежду и обувь - испытывают привязанность к комфорту, к моде, к оценкам и суждениям о своей внешности. 
Жалость и сострадание испытывают независимо от того, что едят или не едят, что носят или от чего отказываются.

----------


## Ersh

> Имхо, все просто. Жалость - это одно из состояний ума, которых бесконечное множество. От нее никому ни тепло, ни холодно. Это когда человек сам с собой о чем-то говорит.  Сострадание - ативное. Когда кто-то голоден - накорми его, когда кто-то хочет пить - дай воды.


А как же, когда буддисты делают метту, тонглен, или еще какие-то благопожелания типа - "Сколько бы ни было живых существ...(далее по тексту)" - это же тоже состояние ума?
Голодных птичек накормить - это ведь не избавить их от страдания? Или буддизм - это птичек голодных кормить?

----------


## Ersh

Будда сказал Субхути: “Все бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы8 должны так овладевать своим сознанием: сколько бы ни было существ, должны думать они, рождающихся из яиц, рождающихся из утробы, рождающихся из сырости или рождающихся вследствие магических превращений, имеющих физический облик или не имеющих его, мыслящих и не мыслящих или не мыслящих и не не мыслящих, всех их должен я привести в безостаточную нирвану9 и уничтожить их страдания,10 даже если речь идет о несчетном, неизмеримом и бесконечном числе живых существ. Однако в действительности ни одно живое существо не может обрести нирвану уничтожения страданий. И по какой причине?

Если бодхисаттва имеет представление “я”, представление “личность”, представление “существо” и представление “вечная душа”, то он не является бодхисаттвой. Субхути, бодхисаттва, упроченный в Дхарме,11 не должен совершать даяние, будучи привязан к чему бы то ни было, не должен совершать даяние, будучи привязан к видимому, не должен совершать даяние, будучи привязан к слышимому, обоняемому, вкусоощущаемому, осязаемому или же будучи привязан к дхармам. Субхути, бодхисаттва, совершающий таким образом даяние, не имеет каких-либо представлений.

http://etor.h1.ru/diamond1.htm

----------


## Поляков

> Да, на таких примерах - это верно и просто. Можно не обладать состраданием, чтобы так поступать, достаточно жалости.


БТР,



> Когда кто-то охвачен гневом - то что? 
> Когда кто-то захвачен ревностью - что делать? 
> Когда кто-то подавлен горем - как помочь? 
> Когда кто-то мучается завистью - какое правильное действие?


Все это находится прямо сейчас в твоем уме, вот ты и разбирайся с этим.

А когда кто-то голоден - накорми его, когда кто-то хочет пить - дай ему воды. Чего выдумывать?

----------


## Поляков

> А как же, когда буддисты делают метту, тонглен, или еще какие-то благопожелания типа - "Сколько бы ни было живых существ...(далее по тексту)" - это же тоже состояние ума?


Не знаю, что такое метта и тонглен. А по поводу живых существ:
"Чувствующие существа бесчислены, я обещаю спасти их всех."



> Голодных птичек накормить - это ведь не избавить их от страдания? Или буддизм - это птичек голодных кормить?


Накорми, сейчас как раз холодно на улице.

----------


## Eugene G.

Можно еще отрывок из сутты про раненого стрелой вспомнить

----------


## Ersh

> Накорми, сейчас как раз холодно на улице.


Оставим в стороне вопрос - кормлю я их или нет, но разве это избавит их от страданий?

----------


## Eugene G.

Голод не похож на удовольствие.

Жалость это сопереживание страданию, т.к. непонимание чужого состояния не способно вызвать какое-либо чувство или состояние, кроме внимания или наоборот игнорирования. 

Сострадание то же сопереживание страданию (со-страдание). 

Разница - в степени испытываемого сопереживания?

Почему жалость не способна вызвать правильных действий а сострадание способно?

----------


## Поляков

> Оставим в стороне вопрос - кормлю я их или нет, но разве это избавит их от страданий?


От страданий скорее всего не избавит. Зато от голода - вполне. Или ты прямо сейчас можешь избавить кого-то от страданий? Накормить будет уже вполне достаточно. Птицы же не просят тебя освободить их от страданий? 

Что касается страданий, которые дукха, так ты спасаешь людей модерируя этот замечательный ресурс. Надо просто делать все что можешь.

----------


## Arseniy

> Свойство жалости, имхо, открытость к восприятию чужого страдания как своего собственного.


Мое мнение - это как раз со-_страдание_, когда ты чуствуешь горе другого человека. _Состарадание_ это выражение свойств эмпатии, а конкретно - эмпатийное сопереживание негативных эмоций другого человека.
Только _сострадание_ - это не действие, как говорит Поляков, это, опят жыж, со-_СТРАДАНИЕ_. А вот из *чуства* _сострадания_ люди обычно оказывают помощь жаждущим.



> Сострадание - процесс, в котором индивидуум страдает вместе с кем-то,чем-то. Говорят, такое деяние может лишить страданий сразу двух страдальцев в данных страданиях.


 Wikipedia (c)

----------


## Won Soeng

> От страданий скорее всего не избавит. Зато от голода - вполне. Или ты прямо сейчас можешь избавить кого-то от страданий? Накормить будет уже вполне достаточно. Птицы же не просят тебя освободить их от страданий?


Это как раз тот способ, с помощью которого страдания делаются чем-то труднопостижимым и недоступным. Удобно и легко думать, что достаточно избавить от голода, и можно не мучить себя практикой, чтобы найти избавление от страданий.

----------


## Won Soeng

Arseniy, определение слов из словарей - идея в целом позитивная, но следует понимать, что Будда не говорил слово "сострадание" в том же точно смысле, в котором оно определено в википедии. Когда речь идет о "бодхичитте" - это ум устремленный к пробуждению, к преодолению оков неведения, заблуждений. 
И само слово страдание, тоже не произносилось Буддой. Так перевели слово "дукха" переводчики. 
Кроме того, изначальный смысл многих слов всякого языка тоже со временем меняется. Сейчас мы называем страданием не то же самое, что называли страданием наши предки 1000 лет назад. Образ слова со временем выхолащивается, меняется быт, меняется наполнение слова, образ распадается на множество слов. Поэтому и легко взаимно определить хоть палийские и санкритские слова, хоть английские или русские - сложная задача.
Правильнее изучать слова в контексте сутр, до их глубокого понимания, чтобы затем видеть, какие аспекты определения слов помогают пониманию, какие не помогают, а какие - и вовсе мешают.

----------


## Eugene G.

> Это как раз тот способ, с помощью которого *страдания делаются* чем-то *труднопостижимым и недоступным*. *Удобно и легко думать*, что достаточно избавить от голода, и можно *не мучить себя практикой*, чтобы найти *избавление от страданий*.


Если практика это мучения, то зачем так с собой поступать? Садомазохизм какой-то получается а не практика. Мучить себя для избавления от страданий... Может я чего то не понимаю?

И по поводу труднопостижимости тоже не понял - птицы должны прочувствовать степень страданий что ли? Чтобы понимать от чего избавляются...
Пытка птичек голодом для практики сострадания с одной стороны и практики осознания страданий с другой стороны...

----------


## Поляков

> Мое мнение - это как раз со-_страдание_, когда ты чуствуешь горе другого человека. _Состарадание_ это выражение свойств эмпатии, а конкретно - эмпатийное сопереживание негативных эмоций другого человека.


Ну а результат какой? Был один грустный и один веселый, стали оба грустные. Толку-то.

----------


## Поляков

> Это как раз тот способ, с помощью которого страдания делаются чем-то труднопостижимым и недоступным. Удобно и легко думать, что достаточно избавить от голода, и можно не мучить себя практикой, чтобы найти избавление от страданий.


Да, ёлы-палы, чё такое? Зачем все переворачивать с ног на голову? Я долгое время недоумевал почему Ву Бонг каждый год говорит одно и то же, слово в слово. Можно же как-то разнообразить, что-то новое рассказать. Так нет, одно и то же. Вот именно по этой причине, см. выше. "Когда кто-то голоден - накорми его, когда кто-то хочет пить - дай ему напиться." Чего непонятно?

----------


## Arseniy

> Arseniy, определение слов из словарей - идея в целом позитивная, но следует понимать, что Будда не говорил слово "сострадание" в том же точно смысле, в котором оно определено в википедии. Когда речь идет о "бодхичитте" - это ум устремленный к пробуждению, к преодолению оков неведения, заблуждений. 
> И само слово страдание, тоже не произносилось Буддой. Так перевели слово "дукха" переводчики. 
> Правильнее изучать слова в контексте сутр, до их глубокого понимания, чтобы затем видеть, какие аспекты определения слов помогают пониманию, какие не помогают, а какие - и вовсе мешают.


У меня предложение - называем сострадание - со-страданием, а то, о котором говорил Гаутама - словом из санскрита. Дуккху называем дуккхой, а страдание - страданием. Тогда и сам вопрос отпадет. Это ведь тема по прояснению формулировок?



> Ну а результат какой? Был один грустный и один веселый, стали оба грустные. Толку то.


Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Arseniy

> "Когда кто-то голоден - накорми его, когда кто-то хочет пить - дай ему напиться." Чего непонятно?


А как различать, когда человеку необходимо это, а когда ему это просто охота. Ведь если человеку хочется водки - сострадательный человек его напоит водкой? Толку от того сотрадания тогда?

----------


## Поляков

> А как различать, когда человеку необходимо это, а когда ему это просто охота. Ведь если человеку хочется водки - сострадательный человек его напоит водкой? Толку от того сотрадания тогда?


Арсений, у вас голова на плечах есть? Как насчет здравого смысла? Если кто-то попросит у вас водки, героина, выбросить его в окно, что вы ему ответите?

Сострадательный - не значит тупой. Сострадательный значит - не для себя, а на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## ullu

> Мое мнение - это как раз со-_страдание_, когда ты чуствуешь горе другого человека. _Состарадание_ это выражение свойств эмпатии, а конкретно - эмпатийное сопереживание негативных эмоций другого человека.
> Только _сострадание_ - это не действие, как говорит Поляков, это, опят жыж, со-_СТРАДАНИЕ_. А вот из *чуства* _сострадания_ люди обычно оказывают помощь жаждущим.
>  Wikipedia (c)


Нувот я где-то читала, у кого-то из учителей, только абыла уже у кого и где, что начинаем мы развивать сострадание с жалости.
Да, это может быть относительным состраданием, но для того что бы оно им стало нужно ещё добавить мудрости, или хотя бы рассудочного понимания причин страдания и т.д.
Я думаю что сострадание больше чем жалость, но жалость это чувство , которое сопровождает относительное сострадание. 
Это мое такое мнение. 
В любом случае я думаю тут трудно определить кто прав, тут спорить то невозможно.
Ведь в своем личном потоке ума каждый ассоциирует с жалостью какое-то конкретное переживание.
Они могут быть похожи, но все равно у каждого это свое личное конкретное переживание. И я думаю мы задолбаемся пытаться точно описать свое переживание , и договорится обо всех ньансах, и вроде никому никогда не удавалось точно выразить словами переживание да и непонятно зачем это надо.
Так что спор в общем получается на пустом месте.
Но я думаю, что в любом случае относится с первосходством и презрением к кому-то это не то что надо.
А вот быть открытым для восприятия несчастий других и не боятся своего же желания помочь - это то что надо.
как бы это ни называлось.

----------


## ullu

> Оставим в стороне вопрос - кормлю я их или нет, но разве это избавит их от страданий?


Временно да.

----------


## ullu

> Имхо, все просто. Жалость - это одно из состояний ума, которых бесконечное множество. От нее никому ни тепло, ни холодно. Это когда человек сам с собой о чем-то говорит.  Сострадание - ативное. Когда кто-то голоден - накорми его, когда кто-то хочет пить - дай воды.


Сострадание это не механизм. Чувство должно быть.

----------


## Pavel

> Пожалуйста, Pavel, будьте внимательнее, прежде чем отвечать.
> Не страдание, а сострадание, в отличие от жалости - конструктивно, не беспомощно. Страдание возникает от неведения привязанности, от неосознаваемого, безусловного действия привязанности, тяги.


Я уже дал определение сострадания - это страдание, обладающее направленностью, сопречастностью к страданию другого. Более подробно я дал определение страдания лишь для того, чтобы раскрыть через свойства страдания свойства сострадания. Не вижу никаких оснований к состраданию приобщать знание пути избавления от страдания равно как к страданию отсутствие знания пути избавления от страдания. 



> Сострадание - конструктивно, это знание того как рождается страдание и как страдание устраняется.


Знание пути избавления от страдания - это мудрость. Подмена понятия мудрости состраданием ничего не дает, кроме добавления к понятию жалость "приставки" сопливая. Это добавление, которое Вы одобряете (я объясняю причину, по которой я обращаюсь к Вам), раскрывает то, что Вы не понимаете, что объединив два слова "жалость" и "сопливая", Вы просто объединили две формы проявления страдания - жалость и презрение (в данном случае личное презрение к Вами созданному образу жалости). Не взирая на то, что это две формы проявления страдания (жалость и презрение), природа их принципиально различна, что позволяет первое проявление нам относить к "добродетельному", а второе к "порицаемому".


> *Жалость вызывается лишь* теми *формами* страдания, которые жалеющий испытал. 
> Сострадание же обнаруживает страдание *еще до* того, как они приводят к мучительным последствиям, по причине того, что обнаруживает действие привязанностей и бессознательную тягу еще до того, как их последствия окажутся осознаны и будут порождены действия, сдерживающие, компенсирующие - то есть, собственно страдание.


Очень сложно понять человека, который сравнивает одно с другим в разных единицах измерения. Относительно жалости говорится о формах, на основании которых возникает жалость, а относительно сострадания говорится о времени (моменте) его возникновения и все это в контексте сравнения двух этих проявлений. Такой подход путает не только собеседника, но влечет к совершенно необоснованным заявлениям.

Хотелось бы обратить внимание на то, что, говоря о страдании (сострадании) и говоря о жалости, мы говорим об эмоциональной уровне их проявления, что измеряется в одних единицах измерения. При этом в моем определении жалости и сострадания говорится об отличии, т.е. жалость может быть направлена к себе и от себя, а сострадание только от себя. Обусловлено это тем, что жалость - форма проявления страдания, которое может проявляться и в других формах как то: озлобление, ревность, снисходительность, презрение... Это формы страдания. Однако, жалость может быть направлена в сторону чужого страдания. Тогда она собой являет одно из проявлений сострадания таких как: озлобление, ревность, снисходительность, презрение...

Приставка "со-" к слову страдание указывает на со-пречастность к чужому страданию, в ней не заложены никакие предпосылки к знанию пути. К знанию пути имеют отношение такие понятия как "ведение", "неведение (омрачение)", "мудрость", "заблуждение", "просветление", "пробуждение".

Страдание и сострадание - это обобщающие понятия *групп* эмоциональных состояний, возникающих в результате неудовлетворенности от результата события. При этом следует заметить, что в эти группы входят формы эмоциональных состояний с относительно высокой эмоциональностью. Например, в группу эмоционально близких состояний "неудовлетворенность" входят частные проявления различных эмоциональных состояний, вызываемых "неприятностью". В группу "страдание" входят эмоциональные состояния, вызываемые "бедой". 

Хочу подитожить свою мысль. Как жалость, так и сотрадание - это различные по обобщенности формы эмоциональных состояний. При этом этим эмоциональным состояниям могут соответсвовать и различные по направленности характеристики, и количественно различные характеристики.
Нет никакой необходимости искусственно (умозрительно) дополнять сострадание новым качеством, измеряемым в отличных от измерения эмоций единицах, если не ставить себе целью искусственно объединить два слова в одно понятие - мудрость и сотрадание, например, объявив их синонимани. Но, надеюсь, что и Вы такую цель будете рассматривать как индивидуальные вольности, допустимые лишь с целью инсенуаций.

----------


## Mike

> ИМХО, жалость всегда содержит в себе элемент презрения, ощущения ложного превосходства над человеком (и не только над человеком), на основании того, что ему сейчас хуже, чем тебе. Выражаться оно может и через брезгливость и через "покровительственное" отношение к страдающему


А как же быть тогда с жолстью к себе самому? :Smilie:

----------


## Mike

Жалость - это эмоция, захватывающая сознание переживающего. В ней есть
страх, растерянность и привязанность.
Сострадание - это здоровое психологичвское чувство, основанное на
понимании страданий и их причин. Сострдающий знает о страдании не только интеллектуально- умозрительно, он сам страдал.

----------

Won Soeng (22.09.2009), Владимир Гудилин (22.09.2009)

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

> А как же быть тогда с жалостью к себе самому?


А чему это противоречит? Жалость к себе тесно сопряжена с заниженной самооценкой.

----------


## Pavel

> Сострдающий знает о страдании не только интеллектуально- умозрительно, он сам страдал.


Это как раз тот фактор, который BTR выносит на первый план для характеристики жалости. *BTR*:


> Жалость вызывается лишь теми формами страдания, которые жалеющий испытал.


И проблема Вашего такого единообразного видения жалости и сострадания заключается не в том, что Вы опираетесь на разный опыт или разные выводы из этого опыта (разный уровень познания) о том, что есть жалость, а что есть сострадание. А проблема одним видения жалости тем же образом, как другой видит сострадание заключена именно в едином опыте ощущений, которые мы определяем, как чувство жалости или как чувство сострадания. Все же остальные различия с увязкой их к видению пути избавления от страдания умозрительны - ни кто из вас этот путь не прошел кроме Татхагаты, а следовательно по данному определению состраданию им, этим самым состраданием не обладает и обладать не может - только жалостью. *По этой причине и опытом, согласно которому мог бы разъяснить различение между одним и другим отсутствует по определению.*
Однако, если Вы понимаете, что страдание обретает форму ненависти у омраченного человека (например по отношению к Вам персонально), то это не оставляет Вас равнодушным, а вызывает сопричастность к его страданию, т.е. сострадание например в форме жалости;
 если Вам ведомо, что им руководит в его злобе омрачение (страдание), но при этом *"Я горд своим видением истины в отличии от него - страдающего"* то это не оставляет Вас равнодушным, а вызывает сопричастность к его страданию, т.е. сострадание например в форме презрения (пример такой реакции "сопливая жалость");

если Вы не понимаете, что страдание обретает форму ненависти у омраченного человека (например по отношению к Вам персонально), то это не оставляет Вас равнодушным, а вызывает сопричастность к его страданию, т.е. сострадание например в форме ответной злобы. 

*На этих примерах отчетливо видно, что собственное омрачение может породить и собственное страдание в форме реакции озлобленного человека на Вас, и сострадание к чужой злости в форме злости к нему, порожденной личным омрачением.*

*Вывод:* Страдание и сострадание не отличаются по сути, а отличаются по форме, а именно своей направленностью. 
*Следствие 1:*Для обеих групп проявлений эмоциональных состояний страдания и сострадания свойственны одинаковый набор (жалость, ненависть, презрение, уважение...) в зависимости от нашей личной омраченности или осознанности причин возникновения страдания.
*Следствие 2:*Чем меньше омрачено наше сознание, тем меньше остается оснований для проявления при страдании или сострадании таких форм как ненависть, азарт, возмущение, презрение...

Не следовало бы разделять сострадание и жалость столь категорично по сути понимания пути избавления от страдания, ибо такое разделение ставит жалость в один ряд с недобродетельными проявлениями чувственного восприятия такими как злоба, презрение.... 

Такое видение позволяет в действиях матери осуждаемого преступника, а именно в проявлениях жалости по отношению к сыну, видеть нечто недоброе, неправильное, незаконченное а значит и предосудительное, да еще и отличное от отношения к преступнику судьи. Тогда следовало бы признать, что Будда, призывая относиться ко всем живым существам, как мать относится к воему единственному дитя, призывал либо к чему-то недобродетельному, либо подразумевал, что "все равно им более глубокое понимание добродетелей не светит, так хоть так пусть относятся к животным".

----------


## Pavel

> Дзен мастер Ву Бонг:





> Просто жалеть кого-то или беспокоиться о ком-то – это не сострадание. Обеспокоенность тем, что кто-то голоден, не сделает его сытым.


Совершенно логично в таком случае, на что и указывает Ву Бонг, признать, что сострадание сделает голодного сытым. В связи с этим возникает очевидный вопрос: Сострадание Будды ко *всем* живым существам делает *всех* голодных сытыми? Хотелось бы опытного (эмпирического подтверждения) сказанному. Куда убедительнее согласуется тогда с жизненным опытом следующие заявления: "Просто сострадать кому-то или беспокоиться о ком-то - это не жалость. Обеспокоенность тем, что кто-то голоден, не слделает его сытым." При такой постановке устраняется противоречие, основанное на жизненном опыте о том, что сострадание ко *всем* живым существам со стороны всех Будд не сделало *всех* голодных сытыми. "Именно жалост к каждому отдельному существу позволяет сделать это голодное существо сытым. Что для этого нужно сделать?" (сразу поясню, что я этого не утверждал, т.к. не поддерживаю объединение в одном понятии и эмоционального состояния и способности к действию - разноразмерные физические единицы).

----------


## Поляков

> Сострадание это не механизм. Чувство должно быть.


Чувства - шаткое основание для любой деятельности, имхо.

----------


## Pavel

> У кого-то получается взгляд сверху вниз, у кого-то желание заменить себя на других, у кого-то вообще возникает *злость на объект жалости* и желание его уничтожить.


Вот хороший пример того, как отказ от понимания того, что жалость, злость или презрение являются лишь частными случаями групп чувств страдание или сострадание, влечет за собой такую путаницу в чувствах как одновременно наличие жалости и злости. Куда логичнее можно было бы говорить о поочередном проявлении жалости, основанной на понимании природы омрачений объекта и злости к объекту в силу наличия омрачений у себя, при сопричастности (сострадательности) к этому человеку - другими словами этот человек нам не безразличен, но отношение к нему изменчиво в силу нашей неуверенности в собственной позиции. *В данном случае сострадательность (небезразличность, соучастие) сохраняется постоянно, а формы его проявлений появляются и исчезают перманентно.*

----------


## Mike

> Жалость - это эмоция, захватывающая сознание переживающего. В ней есть
> страх, растерянность и привязанность.
> Сострадание - это здоровое психологичвское чувство, основанное на
> понимании страданий и их причин. Сострдающий знает о страдании не только инетеллектуально- умозрительно, он сам страдал.


Жалость также связана с отождествлением. Есои не жалеешь себя, то и не жалеешь других. Сострадание же свободно от эго - мы просто сострадаем, независимо от нашего состояния и/или отношения к нам объекта(человека, животного) сострадания.

----------


## Pavel

> Поэтому пожалеть убийцу...


Обратите внимание на то, что в русском языке "пожалеть убийцу" звучит как ответ на вопрос "Что сделать?" (совершенный вид), т.е. действие, которое подразумевает законченность. Другими словами жалость способна в русском традиционном восприятии породить совершение законченного действия.

Попробуйте применить такой же прием к слову сострадание. Найдем ли мы законченное действие, порождаемое состраданием? Разве по русски можно сказать "посострадать убийце" в смысле законченности действия? Нет. 

И не возможно это не по той причине, что у русского человека не правильное отношение к понятию сострадания, а по той причине, что *сострадание - это объединение различных форм чувствований, объединеных в эту группу определенными схожими условиями.* 

В таком понимании от группы нельзя требовать законченного действия, т.к. законченное действие порождается конкретной одной формой чувуственного восприятия. Если мы колеблемся и наше сострадание предлагает нам то жалость, то ненависть по отношению к кому-либо, то в окончательном действии примет участие то чувство, которое победит - победит жалость к преступнику, тогда пожалею; победит ненависть, тогда возненавижу, но не посострадаю преступнику. 

*Сострадание - это лишь общая направленность моего внимания и чувствования, вызванное сопричастностью к кому-либо (сопереживанием).* Не стоит так вольно с русским языком обращаться - только путаница возникнет с дальнейшими использованиями и пониманиями слов. 

*Но если уж отвлечься от русского языка и обратиться к буддизму, например на санскрите, то очень бы хотелось в санскрите определить эквивалент слову "жалость", чтобы убедиться, что за этими словаму "каруна" и "???" стоят принципиально различные понятия.*

----------


## Pavel

> Голод не похож на удовольствие.
> Жалость это сопереживание страданию, т.к. непонимание чужого состояния не способно вызвать какое-либо чувство или состояние, кроме внимания или наоборот игнорирования. 
> Сострадание то же сопереживание страданию (со-страдание). 
> Разница - в степени испытываемого сопереживания?
> Почему жалость не способна вызвать правильных действий а сострадание способно?


Вы очень точно в соответсвии с жизненным опытом рассуждали, пока вдруг не совершили лишенный логики аксиоматический переход к тому, что сострадание способно, а жалость не способна вызвать правильное действие. Жалость - это добродеятельная (потенциально) реакция, относящаяся к состраданию. Она не дает способности, а дает потенциал. Способность принимать правильные решения дает мудрость - ипзбавление от омрачений. Как можно было их заменить состраданием и зачем?

----------

Won Soeng (22.09.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Ну а результат какой? Был один грустный и один веселый, стали оба грустные. Толку-то.


Что заставляет человека (живое существо) устремиться к избавлению от страдания? Ощущение страдания. Что заставляет человека устремиться к избавлению другого существа от страдания - ощущение его страдания, как своего (сострадание, жалость). Что может быть проще и ненадуманнее. 

Чем руководствоаться в стремлении избавления от страдания? Понятно...
Чем руководствоваться в стремлении избавиться от чужого страдания (от сострадания), ощущаемого как своего? Тем же руководством, которое позволяет избавиться от своего страдания.

Ну, давайте в угоду "идее" переосмыслим значение слова страдание, подразумевая, что оно несет в себе смысл понимания способа избавления от него самого. Давайте проявим "последовательность" в воззрениях и действиях - сведем четыре Благородные Истины в одну ("Страдание есть"), а потом разовьем идею о том, что его не нужно путать, например с "болью", которая ведет человека лишь к удовлетворению желания избавиться от боли.
Откройте Канон, черным по белому написано (слова Будды), что есть различные страдания, есть и такие, удовлетворение которых и есть способ избавления от них. К ним относится и голод. 

Что же, вдруг, искусственно придание слову "сострадание" смысла принципиально отличного от страдания так загоняет в тупик с решением простейшей задачи - кормить голодных причек или нет? Если знаешь, как себя от такого страдания избавить, так тем же методом и другого избавляй.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Совершенно логично в таком случае, на что и указывает Ву Бонг, признать, что сострадание сделает голодного сытым. В связи с этим возникает очевидный вопрос: Сострадание Будды ко *всем* живым существам делает *всех* голодных сытыми? Хотелось бы опытного (эмпирического подтверждения) сказанному. Куда убедительнее согласуется тогда с жизненным опытом следующие заявления: "Просто сострадать кому-то или беспокоиться о ком-то - это не жалость. Обеспокоенность тем, что кто-то голоден, не слделает его сытым." При такой постановке устраняется противоречие, основанное на жизненном опыте о том, что сострадание ко *всем* живым существам со стороны всех Будд не сделало *всех* голодных сытыми. "Именно жалост к каждому отдельному существу позволяет сделать это голодное существо сытым. Что для этого нужно сделать?" (сразу поясню, что я этого не утверждал, т.к. не поддерживаю объединение в одном понятии и эмоционального состояния и способности к действию - разноразмерные физические единицы).


Павел! Если увидите голодного носорога, просто накормите его. Для этого не нужно ни жалости, ни сострадания. Если вы не можете этого сделать просто так, то вам нужно либо то, либо другое, как вы это не назовите. В данном треде жалость и сострадание это всего лишь возможность еще раз поспорить. Перелить из одного графина в другой. Из эмоциональной единицы в физическую двойку, так сказать  :Wink:

----------


## Pavel

> В данном треде жалость и сострадание это всего лишь возможность еще раз поспорить. Перелить из одного графина в другой. Из эмоциональной единицы в физическую двойку, так сказать


Полностью согласен, т.к. ответа на вопрос, так *зачем* столь необходимо для буддиста введение неконструктивного понятия "жалость", исключенного из числа добродетельных мотиваций в силу отсутствия позитивного потенциала, не дождаться. А вся остальная "шумиха" вокруг самостоятельно созданной аксиоматики значений слов бессмыссленна.

Можно до бесконечности наслаждаться тем, насколько одно понятие стало лучше, чем другое, после придания словам для их обозначения по личному усмотрению таких-то значений. Удивляет только то, что это из личного наслаждения превращается в групповое. Если уж было желание рассматривать и сравнивать действительно два различных понятия, имеющихся в буддизме, то логично было бы рассматривать и родные слова для их обозначения, что уж тот с русским языком упражняться (и я повелся...  :Smilie:  )

Например, в буддизме действительно есть разница между словом "каруна" и "майтри". Если было желание "майтри" переводить, как "жалость", то и следовало бы с таким предложением выходить в филологических кругах. Тут я не силен в познаниях санскрита, а точнее никакой... Но в русском языке "жалость" - не "майтри".

----------


## dongen

термин "Сострадание" - неверно трактуется. Лучше опираться на термин "Каруна" - а это санскрит, где слово имеет множество смыслов, которые в русском языке утратили прямой эквивалент. Например, в украинском языке звучит как "співчуття" (близкое русскому совместное чувствование).
Каруна  - это и совместное чувствование, и Любящая доброта, божественная энергия побуждения и действия. Есть и ещё смыслы.
Слово "жалость" и "сострадание" - мягко говоря неприемлимы к буддийскому прочтению "Каруна".
Намо Амитофо!

----------


## Ges

"Для общепринятого образа мысли сострадание означает просто доброту и тепло Этот вид сострадания писания называют «любовью бабушки». От практикующего сострадание можно ожидать чрезвычайной доброты и мягкости именно данного типа: он не обидит и мухи. Если вам для самосохранения требуется другая маска, другое одеяло, он даст их вам. Но истинное сострадание с точки зрения эго оказывается безжалостным, потому что оно не принимает во внимание стремления «я» сохранить самого себя. 
Это «безумная мудрость» — действие глубинной мудрости, но также и безумия, потому что оно не имеет отношения к буквальным и простодушным попыткам эго обеспечить собственный комфорт. " 

Чогъям Трунгпа Ринпоче. Преодоление духовного материализма.

----------


## Good

Интересно, что в сутре Лотоса в главе 12 Девадатта, говорится именно о жалости к существам, причем в трех переводах на русский язык именно слово "жалость" используется. 
Вот отрывок 


> Манджушри сказал: "Есть дочь царя драконов Сагары, [ей] восемь лет, [она] мудра, "корни" [у нее] острые, [она] хорошо знает карму, [обретаемую в зависимости от того, какими] "корнями" [обладают] живые существа. [Она] обрела дхарани, способна получить и хранить сокровищницу самых глубоких тайн, о которых проповедуют будды, глубоко входит в дхьяну, понимает все учения. За кшану (7) [в ней] пробудились мысли о бодхи, и [она] достигла [ступени] невозвращения. [Ее] таланты безграничны, [она] жалеет живых существ и думает [о них] как о детях-младенцах. Добродетели [ее] совершенны, то, о чем [она] думает и что говорит - чудесное и великое. [Она] любезна, сострадательна, человеколюбива, скромна, полна добрых намерений, мягка, изящна и способна достичь бодхи.


А переводы можно посмотреть по ссылкамhttp://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....F1%F3%F2%F0%E0

----------


## Secundus

в качестве некоторой антитезы: 
(не помню кто сказал и как, - можете подправить)

"*Мудрость без сострадания - цинизм,

Сострадание без мудрости - жалость*"

----------


## Баюн

> У меня совершенно отчетливо не смешиваются понятия жалости и сострадания.


Присоединяюсь.

Легко заметить по ответам, что этими словами разные люди могут обозначать и в точности одинаковые чувства, и очень разные. Бытовой язык - не математические термины, смысловая многозначность неотделима от живой речи. Придираться к разным ярлыкам на одной елке, конечно, можно (это так по-научному педантично), но интереснее понять, когда эти слова указывают на действительно разные ситуации.

Возможно, нам самим не просто определить, что именно мы испытываем, жалость или сочувствие. Зато в этом отлично  разбираются те, кого мы жалеем. 

Наверное, помимо профессиональных нищих, почти ни один человек с остатками самоуважения не выносит чужой жалости. Ведь жалеют тех, кто достоин жалости – т.е. *жалок*. Готов ли кто-нибудь, будучи в беде, услышать между якобы добрых и сочувственных слов: «_Да милый, это очко и есть твой настоящий уровень. Увы, со своей убогостью ты ничего не можешь поделать_». От такого «сострадания» даже вежливый человек захочет выругаться, кто попроще - зарядить «жалельщику» в дыню, а слабый – повеситься. 

Но искреннее понимание и сочувствие обычно принимают даже гордые люди. Пусть не было произнесено ни одного слова, в настоящем сочувствии всегда есть крепкая поддержка: «Держись, просто позволь всему проходить. Это не яма, это лишь промежуток между волнами, смотри, твоя новая волна уже на подъеме». Вместо жалостливого отталкивания вниз сочувствие тянет вверх на новый уровень, подпитывает уверенность человека в своих силах.

Очень легко заметить, как работает истинное сочувствие в поле благословения высокореализованного учителя. Хоть всерьез практикующие буддисты редко ощущают себя страдальцами, в его присутствии у многих прямо таки вырастают крылья. Вместо причитания «жалкие и убогие вы мои», крючки его сочувствия просто подхватывают нас и выдергивают  вверх из болота эго. 

Сочувствие действительно выводит за личностные рамки, тогда как жалость – лишь игры «Я». Хотя часто они проявляются одновременно и перемешиваются, только сочувствие способно помогать и другим, и себе. 

Хотя слово «сострадание» в русском языке более эмоционально заряжено по сравнению с бледноватым «сочувствие», все же последнее для буддистов более уместно, т.к. «страдание» всегда указывает на ошибку из-за неведения. Но «сочувствовать» ни в коем случае не значит «со-ошибаться». А прямо таки наоборот.

----------


## dongen

> Чувства - шаткое основание для любой деятельности, имхо.


коренное заблуждение, от которого МНОГОКРАТНО предостерегал Хуэйнен.

----------


## ullu

> Чувства - шаткое основание для любой деятельности, имхо.


С чего это?
Весь мир нами познается через переживание. Что уж может быть более основательным, чем непосредственное переживание?
Мысли могут разбегаться, путаться, уходить и приходить, А там где есть восприятие есть и непосредственное переживание. Всегда. Что может быть основательней?

----------


## Поляков

> коренное заблуждение, от которого МНОГОКРАТНО предостерегал Хуэйнен.


Че-то не помню такого. Напомните?

----------


## Поляков

> С чего это?
> Весь мир нами познается через переживание. Что уж может быть более основательным, чем непосредственное переживание?
> Мысли могут разбегаться, путаться, уходить и приходить, А там где есть восприятие есть и непосредственное переживание. Всегда. Что может быть основательней?


Видимо мы о разных чувствах говорим. Я имел в виду "делать что-то под влиянием чувства, эмоционального порыва."

----------


## dongen

> Че-то не помню такого. Напомните?


В Сутре помоста. Наглядной и более глубокой илюстрацией служит история с гатхой мастера Волунем, также описанная в этой сутре (ближе к концу).
Гатха наставника Волуня:
Волунь обладает способами
Того, как обуздать сотни мыслей.
И тогда проявления этого мира не возбуждают сердца,
А дерево Бодхи прорастает с каждым днём.

Шестой патриарх, услышав это, сказал: - Гатха эта показывает, что её автор не познал своё сердце-основу. Если действовать, руководствуясь лишь словами этой гатхи, то это ещё больше опутывает тебя. 
Затем он произнёс свою собственную гатху:
У Хуэйнена нет никаких способов,
Не обуздывает он и сотни мыслей,
Проявления этого мира дос их пор нередко волнуют его сердце.
Так как же может прорастать древо Бодхи?

----------


## dongen

согласен, эмоции и чувства - разные понятия даже в современной психологии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> "Мудрость без сострадания - цинизм,
> 
> Сострадание без мудрости - жалость"


ИМХО, перегиб. Стоит перефразировать, чтобы напомнить об истинном значении этих предметов:

Мудрость без сострадания - бездеятельна.

Сострадание без мудрости - слепо.




> Мысли могут разбегаться, путаться, уходить и приходить, А там где есть восприятие есть и непосредственное переживание. Всегда. Что может быть основательней?


Переживания не являются основанием для практики Дхармы. Они - просто материал, который весьма изменчив, на что вам уже не раз указывали. Основанием практики Дхармы являются правильное воззрение, наличие правильных методов и их неуклонное применение (сорри, но слегка обобщенный :Smilie:  благородный восьмеричный путь).

----------


## ullu

> Видимо мы о разных чувствах говорим. Я имел в виду "делать что-то под влиянием чувства, эмоционального порыва."


да, о разных.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Жалость - это чувство, а сострадание - это образ жизни.
Жалость испытывают, а сострадание проявляют.
Жалость есть ответная реакция ума на внешнее воздействие, сострадание - свойство этого самого ума.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.01.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Спасибо за тему и интересную дискуссию. Заранее прошу прощения за свою полную некомпетентность в вопросах буддизма, но, прочитав внимательно все сообщения по этой теме, хочу внести свои "пять копеек" ))).
Сострадание, как мне кажется, -  это проживание своей жизни (простите за тавтологию) с полным осознанием того, что она в принципе есть страдание. Со - это присоединение к страданию, к жизни. К любой форме жизни, безотностительно моего "я". Отсюда - следование практике и желание прекращения страдания. Жалость - это эмоциональный перенос "на себя" ситуации другого человека. Проще говоря, жалость возникает тогда, когда я переношу обстоятельства (ситуацию) чьей-то жизни на себя и жалею, в первую очередь, себя (хотя думаю при этом, что жалею другого) Жалость, как мне видится, это эгоистичное чувство.

----------

Артемб (07.03.2009), Владимир Гудилин (22.09.2009)

----------


## Ноки

И всё же что нам говорят первоисточники о сострадании?
Вот прошёл по тегу и практически мало чего нашёл.

----------


## Skyku

Каруна(пали, санскр. – «жалость», «сострадание»), категория индийской философии, означающая (в отличие от второй – майтри, которая выражает со-радование) преимущественно со-страдание людям и другим живым существам.
ссылка

Karuna (originally a Pali word; also regarded as a Sanskrit word) is the Jainist concept of love. It is also translated as "*compassion*," a key concept of Mahayana Buddhism (see Bodhisattva and Avalokitesvara). As mercy, it is the special kindness shown to those who suffer. It is considered the indispensable complement to enlightened wisdom, Prajña. Compassion is important in all schools of Buddhism.
ссылка
compassion (англ) - жалость, сострадание; сожаление, сочувствие, участие

 Karuna: pity, tenderness
ссылка
pity - жалость, сожаление, сострадание
tenderness
1) нежность, мягкость 2) ласка, доброта; чуткость, отзывчивость

Об оттенках слов "сострадание" и "жалось" в русском языке конечно можно долго спорить...

----------

Pavel (21.09.2009), Ноки (21.09.2009)

----------


## Pavel

Мне кажется, что слово "сострадание" обрело  свое значение (буддийское), отличное от общеупотребимого значения. Наверное, этого следовало ожидать по мере распространения идеи Бодхисаттв, значимость которых в отдельных ветках выше значимости Будд. В конечном итоге идея прекращения страданий скорее здесь сводится к идее обретения "абсолютной сострадательной способности", абсоолютной в смысле чистоты (истинного знания о страдании) и всеобъемлемости (равностности к окружающим). Не мудрено, что возникла острая необходимость сострадание разграничить с чувственным переживанием, для обозначения которого удобно использовать синонимичное слово "жалость". 

Не менее важной причиной придания слову "сострадание" некого особого, "буддийского" смысла является отчуждение сострадания от страдания - сострадающий не может страдать по определению, иначе к чему все эти практики и пути ведут, а должен  лишь обладать знанием о страдании и о путе его прекращения...

Однако, не вижу никаких других оснований выделять сострадание в некое особое психофизическое состояние как-то связанное со знанием и действием. Как бы мы назвали знание о том, как уберечь камень от разрушения водой или огнем и связанные с этим  знанием действия. Если человек отодвинул от русла реки камень, чтобы уберечь его от разрушения, или вынул камень из костра, чтобы предотвратить его растрескивание, разве станем мы называть это действие каким-то особым, связанным с знанием о разрушении камня словом.
Так почему мы станем называть состраданием умелое действие, направленное на прекращение страдания?  Лишь по той причине, что речь идет о страданиях? Так назовите тогда умелое действие на основании знания о причинах разрушения камня водой или огнем по той же схеме "соразрушение" и посвмотрите, насколько оправданно это выглядит. 

Не стоит так вольно с русским языком обращаться (да и с пали и санскритом). Не устраивает его традиционный смысл, так оставьте слово "каруна" без перевода (и в русскоязычном контексте (!)), чтобы наделять его любым смыслом, соответствующим неким представлениям или концепциям, в рамках которых оно используется. Однако, думаю, что слово "каруна" не буддийское, а посему использовалось и не буддистами, и до буддистов, и конечно же вне буддийских представлений, о чем не следует забывать. А следовательно нет никаких оснований подразумевать, что в первоисточниках это слово обрело некий иной смысл, а не использовалось в общедоступном и не буддистам значении.

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже в общеупотребительном смысле, для меня со-страдание - это дополнение к страданию. Взаимодействие со страданием. Очевидно, что в зависимости от понимания конкретного страдания, его условий, его причин, возможностей поведения в этих условиях, возможность избавления от причин - разным будет и со-страдание. Жалость - в целом - одна из форм сострадания. Накормить голодного - так же одна из форм сострадания. Но так же как конфеты и сахар это еще не все сладости, так же и жалость с помощью - еще не все сострадание.

Обе крайности ошибочны - принимать только сладость вообще, не уделяя внимания конкретным формам сладости и принимать только конкретные формы сладости, не уделяя внимания тому, что все эти формы делает сладкими. То же самое и с жалостью, помощью, молитвой, вниманием, заботой, сочувствием, эмпатией и прочими формами сострадания.

Пусть все существа достигнут пробуждения и станут свободны от страданий и мучений!

----------


## Pavel

> Даже в общеупотребительном смысле, для меня со-страдание - это дополнение к страданию. Взаимодействие со страданием. Очевидно, что в зависимости от понимания конкретного страдания, его условий, его причин, возможностей поведения в этих условиях, возможность избавления от причин - разным будет и со-страдание. Жалость - в целом - одна из форм сострадания. Накормить голодного - так же одна из форм сострадания. Но так же как конфеты и сахар это еще не все сладости, так же и жалость с помощью - еще не все сострадание.
> 
> Обе крайности ошибочны - принимать только сладость вообще, не уделяя внимания конкретным формам сладости и принимать только конкретные формы сладости, не уделяя внимания тому, что все эти формы делает сладкими. То же самое и с жалостью, помощью, молитвой, вниманием, заботой, сочувствием, эмпатией и прочими формами сострадания.
> 
> Пусть все существа достигнут пробуждения и станут свободны от страданий и мучений!


BTR, не стоит играть со словами, как с детскими игрушками. Давайте вместе попробуем внимательно посмотреть на появление слов и их использование. 

Если Вы попробуете внедрить новое слово в языковое обращение, то столкнетесь с некой трудностью. Суть этой трудности заключается в востребуемости данного слова - если обществу востребуемо слово для обозначения распространившегося в его среде понятия (видения), то этому понятию (видению) присваивается слово-форма, и она используется обществом, живет в его языковом пространстве до тех пор, пока в обществе сохраняется данное понятие (видение). С такой же трудностью Вы слокнетесь, если попытаетесь наделить ту или иную слово-форму смыслом, отличным от общеупотребительного, востребуемого для обозначения этой слово-формы распространившегося в обществе понятия. Можно до бесконечности людям указывать на то, что слово "стол" не раскрывает всего многообразия столов, и по этой причине есть якобы нужда во внедрении и других слов для обозначения стола деревянного, стола металлического, стола раскладного, стола на коротких ножках, стола с регулируемой высотой, стола с крышкой, стола для письма, стола для обедов, теннисного стола.... Но в языке закрепится все равно ровно столько слово-форм для обозначения различных столов, сколько будет востребуемо не Вами персонально, а множеством (некой критической массой) людей сходных взглядов (видений).

Для чего же в языке появилось две слово-формы: "сострадание" и "жалость, если обе они указывают на сочувствие живому существу, противоположное сорадованию? Дело в том, что постоянно ощущаемое негативное сочувствие возникает в двух принципиально различных ситуациях. 1) В одной ситуации тот, кому сочувствуют, страдает. 2) В другой ситуации тот, кому сочувствуют, не страдает (может даже радоваться), но порадоваться за него мы не можем, а наоборот в силу тех или иных знаний и представлений ощущаем негативное "сочувствие". Даже в самом описании ситуаций Вы видите, насколько неудобно использовать во второй ситуации слово "сострадаем" или слово "сочувствуем", т.к. оба они вступают в прямое несоответствие с наблюдаемыми условиями, в которых человек, например, радуется или эмоционально нейтрален. Проявляя соучастие по отношению к человеку, мы вынуждены искать такую словоформу, в корне которой будет отсутствовать указание на сопереживание, но сохранится указание на негативную оценку при соучастии. Вот и появляется в этой ситуации слово "жалеть". 

Слово "жалость" употребляется для обозначения соучастия без сопереживания, а слово "сострадание" - для соучастия с сопереживанием.

На простом примере я проиллюстрирую два варианта использования этих слов. Будет неуместно сказать радующемуся пьяньчужке, что Вы сострадаете ему - он тут же возразит, что он не страдает, чттобы ему сострадать. Но будет вполне уместно сказать этому радующемуся пьянчужке, что Вам жаль его, не взирая на его настоящую радость, т.к. Вы знаете те последствия, что стоят за его вызванной алкоголем эйфорией. И такое обращение с этими двумя словами будет уместным и не надуманным для того социума, в котором данные слово-формы зародились и укрепились.

Все остальные Ваши слова о различных формах проявления сострадания или различных формах проявления жалости не имеют ни какого отношения к пониманию того, что есть сотрадание или жалость, для чего существуют эти две словоформы. Не станете же Вы серьезно утверждать, что в связи с тем, что Вы видите, что кроны деревьев имеют различную форму, то и следует одно дерево называть деревом, а другое водорослью. Попробуйте еще раз внимательно взглянуть на процесс появления и закрепления в обращении словоформы, а не произвольно настаивать на наделении неким важным для Вас персонально смыслом того или иного слова.

P.S. В порядке дополнения к общему видению темы "слово-форм". Я коротко раскрыл видение того процесса, который ведет к зарождению и закреплению слово-формы в обращении в том или ином языке. Из этого видения есть  следствия. 

*Следствие 1*: Вы не сможете обнаружить в другом языке отсутствие слово-формы для обозначения того или иного явления, если не обнаружите в том или ином народе того индивидуального народного видения, которое и потребовало появления и закрепления слово-формы.
*Следствие 2*:  Не стоит наделять слово смыслом, отличным от общеупотребимного в народе, но соответствующего некому учению или мировоззрению, если в этом учении или мировоззрении нет прямого указание на использование слова в отличном от общеупотребимого в данном языке смысла. При этом необходимо найти другую слово-форму для данного учения или мировоззрения, которая заменит прежнюю для обозначения явления, ранее обозначавшегося в общеупотрбительном яязыке этим словом.

Например, если слово "дукха" в общеупотребительном пали обозначало явление, данное всем живым существам и обозначаемое в русском языке как "страдание", то при наделении слова "дукха" неким особым, более широким и отличным от "страдания" смыслом в буддийском контексте следовало бы найти прямое указание в учении на использование этого слова в другом значении, что лучше всего может быть осуществлено путем выявления отличной от "дукха" словоформы, которая в буддийском учении станет обозначать столь доступное в ощущениях всем страдание.

----------


## До

Abhidharmasamuccaya.



> (i) What are the limitless ones (apramāṇa)? There are four.
> (1) What is universal love (maitrī, lit. friendliness)? It is the meditative stabilization (samādhi) and wisdom (prajñā), and the mind and associated mental activities (tatsamprayukta cittacaitasika) based on the absorption (dhyāna) that abides in the thought: ‘_May beings dwell in happiness_ (sukha)!’
> (2) What is compassion (karuṇā)? It is the meditative stabilization and wisdom – the rest as before – based on the absorption that abides in the thought: ‘_May beings be free of suffering_ (duḥkha)!’
> (3) What is sympathetic joy (muditā)? It is the meditative stabilization and wisdom – the rest as before – based on the absorption that abides in the thought: ‘_May beings not be separated from happiness_!’
> (4) What is equanimity (upekṣa)? It is the meditative stabilization and wisdom – the rest as before – based on the absorption that abides in the thought: ‘_May beings obtain well-being_ (hita)!’





> 18. What is non-violence? (avihimsā)? It is compassion (karuṇā) which belongs to absence of hatred. Its function is not to torment.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, очень интересно читать Ваши размышления, жаль, что Вы привязываетесь к лингвистике. Когда Вы опираетесь на записанное учение, вместо его живой передачи от учителя к ученику в реализации правильного образа жизни, Вам действительно не найти другой опоры, кроме бытового восприятия слов. 

Вот простой пример того, что Вы не видите за словами сказанного, а продолжаете наполнять слова своим смыслом (как Вы полагаете - общеупотребительным), но вовсе не соответствующим тому, что Вам сказали.




> Слово "жалость" употребляется для обозначения соучастия без сопереживания, а слово "сострадание" - для соучастия с сопереживанием.


Да, это в общем-то верно, хоть и "тавтология", Вы просто вводите еще одно слово "сопереживание", и можно было бы даже не придираться, если бы не 


> Будет неуместно сказать радующемуся пьяньчужке, что Вы сострадаете ему - он тут же возразит, что он не страдает, чттобы ему сострадать.


Вы упустили из виду самую соль всех слов, в которых к чувству добавляется "со", превращая его в сочувствие, к переживанию добавляется "со", превращая его в сопереживание, к страданию добавляется "со", превращая его в сострадание

Вы упрекаете оппонента в пренебрежении "общеупотребительными" использованиями слов и тут же игнорируете, что же значит в самом наиобщеупотребительнейшем случае приставка "со" (так же "ко"). Если хотите, можете разобрать этот вопрос пристрастно, привлекая словари и учебники.

Мой основной тезис заключался лишь в одном. Не нужно ГОВОРИТЬ пьянчужке о сострадании. Вы понимаете, что просто зацепили поверхностно глубокий вопрос? Поэтом и совершили ошибку, перечеркивающую все Ваши рассуждения. Вы остались в плоскости слов и их значений. 

По Вашему этим и нужно заниматься, для того, чтобы понимать, о каком сострадании идет речь?

Вот пример правильного рассмотрения вопроса сострадания. 
1. В чем страдание пьянчужки? В муках, которые он испытывает, когда трезвеет, когда ощущает накопившееся отравление организма, когда сталкивается с реальностью, в которой ему не на что опереться, с бессилием, что-либо изменить.
2. В чем причина страдания пьянчужки? В привязанности к опьянению, к состоянию беззаботности, независимости.
3. В чем прекращение страдания пьянчужки? В преодолении похмелья, освобождении организма от продуктов распада, в осознании действительного состояния организма и ума в процессе опьянения, в отрезвлении и отторжении желания опьянения.
4. Каков путь прекращения страдания пьянчужки? В правильном образе жизни, употреблении продуктов, помогающим вывести алкоголь и остатки алкогольного распада из организма, в правильных физических нагрузках, в правильных взглядах на мир, в правильном поведении, в правильном сосредоточении на сохранении организма и ума трезвыми и действенными.

Когда есть полное осознание того, в чем заключено страдание пьянчужки, тогда состраданием ему будет действенная помощь в преодолении неправильных взглядов, неправильных усилий, неправильного поведения, неправильных средств к существованию, неправильному направлению внимания. 

Вообще, слова о сострадании и есть неправильное сострадание, непонимание страдания, причины страдания, прекращения страдания и пути, ведущего к прекращению страдания.

Жалость, когда человек испытывает негативные эмоции подавленности, расстройства, беспокойства, тревоги, когда пытается найти какие-то слова, смягчающие мучения, является ошибочной (неверной, незавершенной, незрелой) формой сострадания. Не семантически. Не лингвистически. А по сути происходящего в уме.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, вот вопрос, который Вас смутил



> Сострадание Будды ко всем живым существам делает всех голодных сытыми?


Ответ очень прост. Сострадание Будды помогает всем живым существам избавляться от привязанности к излишествам - основной причины мучений от голода. Потому что это сострадание действенно, оно заключено в обучении всех живых существ правильным взглядам.

Ведь это же очень отличается от жалости: бедненький, голодненький, ты сегодня не можешь съесть девять бутербродов с черной икрой, как же тебе плохо, вот, на съешь мою горбушку хлеба, пожалуйста!

Когда Вы упускаете действительную причину страданий, то Вы действительно не понимаете, что значит спасти все существа от страданий, сколь бы бесчисленны они ни были. 

В этом основное наставление всех учений Махаяны - условия переменчивы, причины - устойчивы. 
Реализация третьей и четвертой благородной истины в поведении, в образе жизни (а не просто знание слов, их описывающих) - и есть Махаянская традиция. Размышления - не есть реализация. В этом основной упрек к Хинаяне - практике, не учитывающей единство причины всех страданий всех живых существ.

----------


## Pavel

> Жалость, когда человек испытывает негативные эмоции подавленности, расстройства, беспокойства, тревоги, когда пытается найти какие-то слова, смягчающие мучения, является ошибочной (неверной, незавершенной, незрелой) формой сострадания. Не семантически. Не лингвистически. А по сути происходящего в уме.


BTR, Вы наделяете слово-формы некой сутью, которая выше и ценнее той сути, которой эти слово-формы обладают. Слово-форма по сути есть лишь форма для обозначенияя явления (феномена). Если же Вы обнаружили некую "суть происходящего в уме", то и дайте этому феномену соответствующую слово-форму для обозначения, чтобы другим было понятно. Например "Природа Будды". В остальном, же "жалость" - это НЕ "когда человек испытывает негативные эмоции подавленности, расстройства, беспокойства, тревоги, когда пытается найти какие-то слова, смягчающие мучения". И нет ни каких оснований жалость наделять по сути признаками "ошибочной формы сострадания". 

Если Вы поймете, по какой причине ни в одном из языков не возникло слово-формы для обозначения "ошибочной формы сострадания", то поймете, почему нет необходимости тянуть за уши идеи различения "сострадания" и "жалости" как ошибочной и верной форм сострадания (вот уж где действительно тавтология, а не там, где Вы ее обнаруживаете). Если же Вы считаете, что в "буддийском языке" есть две слово-формы для обозначения верного сострадания и ошибочного сострадания, то и укажите на эти две словоформы прямо с использованием санскрита или пали. Все остальное будет выдумками о "соли всех слов", якобы подкрепленными "реализацией правильного образа жизни".  Достаточно бесплодны и тем самым утомительны бесконечные словоблудия об "истине" и "видении-как-есть".

Я указываю на природу происхождения слово-форм. Если Вы считаете, что смысл (с оответствие наблюдаемым явлениям) слово-форм не зависит от их происхождения, "презирая" усилия лингвистов как недостойные, а зависит от "сути слов", которая проявляется в куда более достойном пристрастии к чань-буддизму, его Учителям и именно Вашему образу жизни, то это Ваше право. Я вижу, какие страдания Вас и других людей породит реализация этого права.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, Вы просто играете в слова. Вам все равно, для чего они применяются в учении? Дело не в двух словах, их происхождении или их смысловых оттенках. Дело в одном конкретном слове, суть которого необходимо реализовать. При чем здесь природа происхождения слово-форм?

Не заводитесь. Ваше презрение усилий учителей - та самая крайность, которую Вы усматриваете и критикуете. Давайте не будем учиться Буддизму у лингвистов, хорошо?

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, вот вопрос, который Вас смутил.


Не заметил в себе никакого смущения.  :Smilie: 



> Сострадание Будды ко всем живым существам делает всех голодных сытыми?


 Ответ очень прост - нет не делает.



> Ответ очень прост. Сострадание Будды помогает всем живым существам избавляться от привязанности к излишествам - основной причины мучений от голода. Потому что это сострадание действенно, оно заключено в обучении всех живых существ правильным взглядам.


Отвечать не сложно. Не всегда дается понимать. Особенно, если чем-то страстно увлечен. И вот именно страстное увлечение не позволяет увидеть, что нет таких явлений как "сострадание Будды всем живым существам", "обучение всех живых существ", "помощи всем живым существам" нигде, кроме словестной передачи от Учителя ученику тех или иных Учений. И беспрестанное повторение этих слов не есть правильный образ мысли, речи и действования.



> Ведь это же очень отличается от жалости: бедненький, голодненький, ты сегодня не можешь съесть девять бутербродов с черной икрой, как же тебе плохо, вот, на съешь мою горбушку хлеба, пожалуйста!


BTR, я уже указывал на то, что для любого человека в восприятии легко обнаруживается, что стол деревянный сильно отличается от стола теннисного. Это вовсе не указывает на то, что некому Будде свойственно "сострадание всем живым существам" (как я понимаю из сказанного Вами и не испытывающим страдание в том числе). Вы принимаете догматы от Учителя и теряете способности просто наблюдать за процессом появления взглядов и слово-форм для их обозначения. Вот почему у Вас и возникает ПОТРЕБНОСТЬ приводить те или иные слово-формы в некое сущностное, соответствующее понятым Вами так-то или так-то взглядам тех или иных Учителей. А ведь суть всех слово-форм одна...



> Когда Вы упускаете действительную причину страданий, то Вы действительно не понимаете, что значит спасти все существа от страданий, сколь бы бесчисленны они ни были.


 И когда Вы упускаете действительную причину страданий, то Вы действительно не понимаете, что значит спасти все живые существа от страданий, сколь бы бесчисленны олни ни были. Или Вы не упускаете действительную причину страданий, а следовательно понимаете, что же значит "спасти все живые существа от страданий", отличное от того, что оно значит для других людей? Если так, то поделитесь своим персональным видением, основанным на "неупускании" истины. Так что же это значит?



> Реализация третьей и четвертой благородной истины в поведении, в образе жизни (а не просто знание слов, их описывающих) - и есть Махаянская традиция.


Если же уйти в область обсуждения поведений и образов жизни, то мы утеряем не только внятный образ Махаяны, но и внятный образ буддизма как такового. При таком взгляде на различные буддийские секты и особенно махаянской ветви скорее уместно говорить об отсутствии такого явления как буддиз и тем более "Махаянская традиция". Пожалуй, лишь в Тхераваде мы можем наблюдать попытки сохранить верность традиции через верность Слову и Уставу. В Махаяне, а именно чань-буддизме и слово Будды, и виная давно заменены на "реализацию" кого угодно в чем угодно. Пренебрежительное отношение к слову стало "правильной речью", а "правильный образ жизни" заменен на образ жизни Реализованного Мастера в качестве зримого примера для подражания. Махаянская традиция - это чаще всего прямое нарушение четвертой благородной истины. Но не хотелось бы уходить в область обсуждения традиций. 



> Размышления - не есть реализация. В этом основной упрек к Хинаяне - практике, не учитывающей единство причины всех страданий всех живых существ.


Похоже, что слову "Хинаяна" (с большой буквы) Вы в силу привычки придаете некое особое значение, отличное от общеупотребимого среди буддийской общественности, но как понимаю, это не беда, важнее, что за ним сокрыта истинная реализация сути "Хинаяны".

----------

Bob (22.09.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, Вы просто играете в слова.


 Нет, это Вы играете в слова, подменивая по ситуации их смыслы, выдавая такое занятие за реализацию Истины, которая выше смыслов.



> Вам все равно, для чего они применяются в учении? Дело не в двух словах, их происхождении или их смысловых оттенках. Дело в одном конкретном слове, суть которого необходимо реализовать. При чем здесь природа происхождения слово-форм?


Если Вы не понимаете, природу происхождения слово-формы, а лишь рассуждаете о непривязанности к формам или отсутствию форм, то именно для Вас "суть слова" сохранит в себе цель реализации. 



> Ваше презрение усилий учителей - та самая крайность, которую Вы усматриваете и критикуете. Давайте не будем учиться Буддизму у лингвистов, хорошо?


BTR, Вы уподобляетесь не самым достойным людям, когда критику тех или иных отдельных учителей пытаетесь при помощи игры слов представить в виде "презрения к усилиям учителей", как часто критика в адрес правительства представляется в качечстве "измены Родине" людьми, пристрастными к данному правительству. Я уважаю учителей и их усилия, но далеко не всех и не все усилия я принимаю. Извините, если в число неуважаемых мной учителей попал и Ваш учитель. Я и Оле Нидала не уважаю, который распространяет легенды о 500 трахаемых крайне успешно наложницах Будды. А многим он - лучший Учитель Махаяны.

Коротко выделю главную мысль отстаиваемой мной позиции:

я считаю, что *идея существования "правильного сострадания" на фоне "неправильного сострадания" является чуждой Слову Будды самодеятельностью, за которой тянутся ложные взгляды и негативные последствия.*

----------

Bob (22.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.09.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, Вы - мощный критик. Вас не пошатнуть в убеждениях.

----------


## Pavel

> Вас не пошатнуть в убеждениях.


А жаль (мне жаль).

----------


## Ноки

> Павел, Вы - мощный критик. Вас не пошатнуть в убеждениях.


Можно можно пошатнуть.  :Smilie:  Сердцем сострадательным можно. Так что б и критика кудато б делась. Вот Павел намекает на это.

----------


## Bob

А при чём здесь сострадательное сердце?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

> А при чём здесь сострадательное сердце?


А Вы предлагаете сострадательный ум?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

Я имею ввиду при чём оно здесь:



> Павел, Вы - мощный критик. Вас не пошатнуть в убеждениях.


Pavel привёл доводы, соглашаться или нет это Ваше дело, но писать о _"сострадательном сердце"_...

----------


## Ноки

> Я имею ввиду при чём оно здесь.


А при том что Великая Драгоценность там! Помните? "Ом Мани Падме Хум"
Сердце только и может покрыть состраданием пустыни ума.

----------


## Bob

:Cool:

----------


## Ноки

> *идея существования "правильного сострадания" на фоне "неправильного сострадания" является чуждой Слову Будды самодеятельностью, за которой тянутся ложные взгляды и негативные последствия.*


Более того сухость правильного слова без наполненности сердцем говорящего не способна найти точки приложения сострадания в каждый конкретный момент.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот Павел намекает на это.


Я намекал на то, что мои сформировавшиеся взгляды не представляют для меня той ценности, котору можно было бы усмотреть в моем сопротивлении критике. И критический подход к любым взглядам - это прежде всего попытка разрушить свои стереотипы. Но в этом разрушении мне нужна помощь людей, к которым я испытываю уважение. Для меня одним из наибольших удовольствий является удачная попытка разрушить ту или другую из выстоенных мной концепций. Мне всегда жаль, когда выбранный для этого мной помощник сдается, не достигнув столь желанного для меня результата. Но так бывает не всегда и не со всеми. Поэтому я не прекращаю попыток найти достойного критика тех или иных своих идей и убеждений.

----------


## Ноки

> Я намекал на то, что мои сформировавшиеся взгляды не представляют для меня той ценности, котору можно было бы усмотреть в моем сопротивлении критике. И критический подход к любым взглядам - это прежде всего попытка разрушить свои стереотипы. Но в этом разрушении мне нужна помощь людей, к которым я испытываю уважение. Для меня одним из наибольших удовольствий является удачная попытка разрушить ту или другую из выстоенных мной концепций. Мне всегда жаль, когда выбранный для этого мной помощник сдается, не достигнув столь желанного для меня результата. Но так бывает не всегда и не со всеми. Поэтому я не прекращаю попыток найти достойного критика тех или иных своих идей и убеждений.


Я просто сказал о средстве позволяющем разрушить свои стереотипы. И избранный Вами путь довольно малоэффективен, как я конечно вижу. Я бы мог попытаться побыть для Вас достойным критиком, в качестве практики и моей.
Итак, какое место занимает сердце в  сострадании ближнему?

----------


## Pavel

> Я бы мог попытаться побыть для Вас достойным критиком, в качестве практики и моей.


В качестве критики практики самым достойным является сама Жизнь. Помните, как сказал Бунин: "Истинный Бог не наказывает, истинный Бог убивает". Поэтому я нуждаюсь больше в критике "теории", чтобы на практике... не оказаться под "гильотиной".

----------


## Ноки

> В качестве критики практики самым достойным является сама Жизнь. Помните, как сказал Бунин: "Истинный Бог не наказывает, истинный Бог убивает". Поэтому я нуждаюсь больше в критике "теории", чтобы на практике... не оказаться под "гильотиной".


Я же на практике больше оказываюсь под "гильйотиной" и это мне позволяет быть достойным самой Жизни. Если это Вас не смущает то можем попробовать разобраться в Ваших нуждах вместе.

----------


## Pavel

> Итак, какое место занимает сердце в  сострадании ближнему?


Пока человек делит окружающих на ближних и дальних, его сердце занимает главенствующую роль в его сострадании.

----------


## Ноки

> Пока человек делит окружающих на ближних и дальних, его сердце занимает главенствующую роль в его сострадании.


Я намеренно употребил слово "ближних" что бы посмотреть какой акцент в вопросе сострадания сделаете Вы. Спасибо.

----------


## Pavel

> Я же на практике больше оказываюсь под "гильйотиной" и это мне позволяет быть достойным самой Жизни. Если это Вас не смущает то можем попробовать разобраться в Ваших нуждах вместе.


Доверяясь сердцу, человек часто принимает за гильотину бичь или хлыст, которые встречает с достоинством, укрепляющем его в самоуважении.

----------


## Ноки

> Доверяясь сердцу, человек часто принимает за гильотину бичь или хлыст, которые встречает с достоинством, укрепляющем его в самоуважении.


И здесь мы с Вами не расходимся.

----------


## Ноки

Так как сострадание всем существам один из осонвополагающих принципов буддизма, как Вы полагаете Павел почему на деле так мало придаётся значения развитию сердца? Во всяком случае не в области учения Калачакры.

----------


## Aion

> Пока человек делит окружающих на ближних и дальних, его сердце занимает главенствующую роль в его сострадании.


А вот и нет. Сердце всегда открыто миру, а вот голова (эго) делит мир на ближних и дальних.

----------


## Ноки

> А вот и нет. Сердце всегда открыто и ближним, и дальним, а вот голова (эго) делит мир на своих и чужих...


Если я правильно понял, Павел говорил о соизмеримости сострадания, если Вы конечно ещё не Будда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

Aion, расширьте эго до пределов вселенной  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Если я правильно понял, Павел говорил о соизмеримости сострадания, если Вы конечно ещё не Будда.


А разве сострадание вообще соизмеримо? Если да, то что является мерой?

----------


## Ноки

> А разве сострадание вообще соизмеримо? Если да, то что является мерой?


А как же! Соизмеримо вмещению Вашего сердца.

----------


## Aion

> Aion, расширьте эго до пределов вселенной


Инфляция вредна для здоровья... :Frown:

----------

Иван Ран (22.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

> А как же! Соизмеримо вмещению Вашего сердца.


Каждое сердце вмещает всю Вселенную.

----------


## Ноки

> Каждое сердце вмещает всю Вселенную.


Но не каждое осознаёт это.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Инфляция вредна для здоровья...


Бодхисаттвам пора к вам на приём?  :Smilie: 

На самом деле здесь упускается важные аспекты "заполнения", оно ведь может происходить не только в следствии отождествления с коллективным бессознательным, но и просто в следствии осознания себя самим собой - сознанием, сферой интересов которого является весь мир, отсюда познание, а затем ответственность и сострадание ко всему страдающему.

----------


## Aion

> Но не каждое осознаёт это.





> Основа-всего - осознавание, подобное зеркалу.
> Оно - Дхармакая [Будды].
> *Тантра океана величественных небесных путешественниц*


 :Cool:

----------


## Ноки

> Основа-всего - осознавание, подобное зеркалу.
> Оно - Дхармакая [Будды].
> Тантра океана величественных небесных путешественниц


Во! Повесьте это у себя над дверью как гатху и соизмерьте высоту гатхи с высотой осознания ее Вашим сердцем. Это и будет осознанием соизмеримости сострадания.

----------


## Aion

> Бодхисаттвам пора к вам на приём?


Вряд ли. Следование Обету Бодхисаттвы - психотерапия лучшая из возможных... 



> На самом деле здесь упускается важные аспекты "заполнения", оно ведь может происходить не только в следствии отождествления с коллективным бессознательным, но и просто в следствии осознания себя самим собой - сознанием, сферой интересов которого является весь мир, отсюда познание, а затем ответственность и сострадание ко всему страдающему.


На осознание себя самим собой уходит далеко не одна инкарнация, а успехи в 99 % случаев более чем скромны...

----------


## Aion

> Повесьте это у себя над дверью


 У меня над дверью кое-кто уже висит...

----------


## Иван Ран

Не драматизируйте Aion, ваши проценты это не вселенская константа, а вот подобное упадничество не способствует эволюции человеческого духа.

----------


## Bob

Ноки, позвольте дать Вам один совет(основанный на моём собственном недавнем опыте), не читайте красивых книжек о буддизме, или позднюю "поэзию". Читайте лучше первоисточник.  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (22.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Не драматизируйте Aion, ваши проценты это не вселенская константа, а вот подобное упадничество не способствует эволюции человеческого духа.


Иван, не детерминируйте дух, он дышит где хочет... :Cool:

----------


## Иван Ран

:Smilie:  А если он хочет того, о чём я говорю?

----------


## Ноки

> Ноки, позвольте дать Вам один совет(основанный на моём собственном недавнем опыте), не читайте красивых книжек о буддизме, или позднюю "поэзию". Читайте лучше первоисточник.


А я и читаю первоисточник, наставленное наставником сердце. А от этого другие первоисточники с письменными знаками только глубже воспринимаются. :Wink:

----------


## Bob

Ясно.  :Cool:

----------


## Ноки

> У меня над дверью кое-кто уже висит...


Вот это и замечательно! Приятно видеть разблокированных снова в строю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

Естественная устремленность поделиться счастьем - это и есть бодхичитта. Все остальное - способы это осуществить.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Наверное жалость более эгоистично, чем сострадание. 
А так отличить очень сложно, и то и то есть чувство своего превосходства над страдающим.

----------

